# Where to buy (cheap) the hard stiff chicken wire stuff?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Its like chicken wire, but its stiff , and sqaure!! lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

B&Q or Wickes.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hmm B and Q..
i did look a while back didnt see any, mind you i didnt look properly..
do you know how much it would be?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hmm B and Q..
> i did look a while back didnt see any, mind you i didnt look properly..
> do you know how much it would be?


I got 10msq for about £20 I think, was a while ago though.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I got 10msq for about £20 I think, was a while ago though.


ahh ok thank you! its only for a fish tank for the top, my mice seem to be able to jump foot to the wooden lid, im scared they will eat their way though it!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ahh ok thank you! its only for a fish tank for the top, my mice seem to be able to jump foot to the wooden lid, im scared they will eat their way though it!


You won't need the heavy duty stuff then, the thinner stuff will easily stump mice.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> You won't need the heavy duty stuff then, the thinner stuff will easily stump mice.


ok thank you, these are very determind mince mind you!! amazingly clever... lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok thank you, these are very determind mince mind you!! amazingly clever... lol


I've used the thin stuff with multis and never had em get through it, so think mice won't have a chance :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I've used the thin stuff with multis and never had em get through it, so think mice won't have a chance :lol2:


hehe ok , if they get out, ill blame you


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe ok , if they get out, ill blame you


No worries :lol2:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

wickes is WAY cheeper than b+q. for a sheet of 4mm mesh it was £15.40. same peice, same size was £2.60 from wickes


----------

